# NYU/Emerson Creative Submission



## Palm Tree Armada (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey guys- I just wanted your opinion on which of these films you'd suggest I send to NYU/Emerson/Chapman. Any critiques would be welcome too, since I can always re-edit. I have some options besides these that are likely, but this is what i've got online. Hopefully I'll have the other film I'm considering up soon. If I chose the first of these two, I'd put in some scenes from the others as well.

http://media.putfile.com/Rebellion-Lies-11

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5VeegLEfr0

THANKS!


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmm. I'd have to say the second film. Though I was expecting it to have more of an ending, it kept me interested the whole way through. It was made with a lot more attention to direction and cinematography. The other isn't bad, but its a whole lot more "Dad I'm borrowing the camera, brb" if you know what I mean.

Also, you've gotta think about your movie if the audio was cut. Just based on the video, I think you have barely anything in the first, but you'd still have a story in the second.

The first was alright, the second was good. Send that one.

Tyler


----------



## NySpree89 (Dec 4, 2006)

I liked the second one more, and I actually remember seeing it a couple months back on one of these threads.  Like TN said, you definately paid more attention to cinematography in the second one, and I especially like the shot of the girl's house (incredibly nice view).  As for the first one, the lighting wasn't good for the most part, and it just doesn't seem as polished.  Also, the version you posted isn't very good quality and the window is quite small, which doesn't add to the experience.  So my advice is to go with the second one, which has a good enough story and shows what you can do with the camera.


----------

